# I Need Scaler Help Bad!



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi all,
I need to know if my Key Digital ISYNC HD (2yrs old) is going to be a good addition to my Panasonic PT-AX100U Projector (6months old) I hear some say Scaler in Projector is better and some say use the Key unit.............I intend to try to clean up standard def content but dont want to muck up the HD signal, a friend sent me unit so I am looking for as much info as possible.
please help with experienced opinions! Thanks a bunch


----------

